# Wyndham Point Anniversary - (Question From Newbie)



## lynnmeff4 (Jul 18, 2014)

I am considering purchasing a Wyndham points timeshare. Being a week timeshare owner, the complexities of points seems overwhelming. 

I have read much of the information that has been provided on various websites (and yours has been especially helpful), but I am unclear about the anniversary date when points are awarded and how you can secure PRIME dates on a home property. 

Let me better explain the situation. The property I am considering has an Oct 1 anniversary. If points are put into the account on Oct 1, 2014 and use of the points expire Oct 1, 2015, how would you be able (or would you be able) to secure prime summer dates? I understand that the window for using the 11-13 month time frame advantage for Oct 1 would be Aug 1-Nov 1. The way I see it, if most of the Oct 1 owners are seeking Aug 1-14 to use and the July 1 owners have already picked those dates, then the chances of actually getting Aug 1-14 can't be good.  

Is my understanding of this correct? Or am I missing something? 

If I can't get the dates that I want for a home resort, I don't see the advantage of paying a higher MF for it when I can purchase the same number of points for another property with a lower MF and book the desired property 10 months in advance, taking my chances on the dates I can get.

I appreciate your help!


----------



## ronparise (Jul 18, 2014)

lynnmeff4 said:


> I am considering purchasing a Wyndham points timeshare. Being a week timeshare owner, the complexities of points seems overwhelming.
> 
> I have read much of the information that has been provided on various websites (and yours has been especially helpful), but I am unclear about the anniversary date when points are awarded and how you can secure PRIME dates on a home property.
> 
> ...



Im not sure how you understand this but you are wrong

reservations open up 10 months ahead of check in for everyone. If you wanted a check in date for Aug 1, 2015   reservations open up 10 months before for everyone on Oct 1, we all have the same units available and an equal chance of getting what we want. 

If I have a Dec 31 expiration I will be using my points that expire Dec 31 2015.  If I have an Sept 30 expiration I will use points that expire sept 30 2015 If I have a June 30 expiration Ill use my points that expire June 30 2016 and if I have a Mar 31 expiration Ill use points that expire Mar 31 2016

If you are talking about ARP the dates are different bur the concept is the same

I think what you are missing is that you can see and use(subject to the 10 month and 13 month rules) 3 years of points ie in Jan 2015, you will see 2015 points, 2016 points and 2017 points in your account.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 18, 2014)

And, if you are doing  13 month ARP reservation you must call Wyndham  reservations.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 18, 2014)

Today is 7/18/14 ... the 13 month ARP window if now open for AUG 18, 2015 ... your deed MUST be for that resort or in CWA (and the resort is in CWA and then, the CWA inventory for 8/18/15 must be available). And ARP those reservations must be for 7 nights.

The OPEN RESERVATION period is 10 month window, so that started booking on the computer TODAY for May 18, 2015. But May 18, 2015 is a MONDAY .. which may not be available depending upon resort check in rules and the number of days you are trying to book.

Don't worry --- it takes years to know all the in's and out's ... esp as some resorts have only Fri and Sat checkin days, either 3,4 or 7 day stays (starting or ending on a CHECKIN DAY), etc.... If all else fails, call the 1-800 number ... esp either the week before your desired date.


----------



## lynnmeff4 (Jul 18, 2014)

*Thanks!*

I really appreciate all of the replies. If points are distributed on Oct 1, 2014 how easy is it going to be to get July 1, 2015 at a popular resort because the date is now 9 months away?

I live in the Midwest. With my RCI week exchange, one can never book Door County, WI for a summer week. You can never find Gulf Coast FL for Feb-Mar. It looks like some Wyndham point owners are selling their prime time booked dates on e-Bay (which I imagine that they booked 11-13 months in advance), which would also be decreasing the number available in the pool. I just don't want to be stuck with a home resort that I can't use during my preferred times.   

Ron, I thought that Oct 2014 points expire Oct 2015. If they don't, then I could see the advantage of letting them accumulate for a year so that you could book with your home resort 13 months in advance.

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 18, 2014)

You can book your WEEK without regard to what the current USE YEAR is -- the points you will be using are the points of JULY 2015. It is the number of MONTHS before your check in date.

So, if your deed ARP is the POPULAR SAT July 18th, 2015 check in date, you MIGHT be too late to book - as ARP booking using the 2014 points you got in Oct 2014 are the ones you would use with a OCT Renewal.

Saving points is DONE before your USE YEAR begins and costs a small fee. That is the ONLY way to carry over points. Now, if you book a week with 90 days and YOU lack points, you can rent extra for a fee from Wyndham or BORROW points from the coming USE YEAR for free. Or you can bank the next USE YEARS POINTS and USE them in this USE YEAR thru the USE YEAR after the points.... BUT ... and you knew there was a BUT ... BANK POINTS have NO ARP associated with them.

I already have all my ARP points book for 2015 --- I booked some in late DEC 2013 for Jan 2015 .... while the rest of my points were used up by mid February 2014.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 18, 2014)

lynnmeff4 said:


> I really appreciate all of the replies. If points are distributed on Oct 1, 2014 how easy is it going to be to get July 1, 2015 at a popular resort because the date is now 9 months away?
> 
> I live in the Midwest. With my RCI week exchange, one can never book Door County, WI for a summer week. You can never find Gulf Coast FL for Feb-Mar. It looks like some Wyndham point owners are selling their prime time booked dates on e-Bay (which I imagine that they booked 11-13 months in advance), which would also be decreasing the number available in the pool. I just don't want to be stuck with a home resort that I can't use during my preferred times.
> 
> ...



Dont thank us yet...I dont think you understand this yet

Points are not distributed in October


The points that expire Sept 30 2015 are your 2015 points and they are good for reservations with check in dates from Oct 1 2014 to Sept 30 2015

These 2015 points have been in your account since Jan 2013 and are ready to use 13 months ahead of check in for ARP reservations at your home resort and at 10 months before check in for everything else

looking forward... in Jan 2015 you will have your 2017 points in your account


----------



## traveldaddy (Jul 18, 2014)

*Try to clarify for you*



lynnmeff4 said:


> I really appreciate all of the replies. If points are distributed on Oct 1, 2014 how easy is it going to be to get July 1, 2015 at a popular resort because the date is now 9 months away?



I'm not the expert, but I hope this helps......

The points are not like a single bank account. They are multiple bank accounts - you would see one for each of 2014, 2015, 2016. If you book for a checkin for a 2015 date it comes from the 2015 points. If you book for this October, it would come from the 2014 points. Each set (called a use year) is tracked and consumed separately. They expire at the end the respective calendar year.  

I believe you were thinking you received a certain number of points and they all accumulated in one 'bank', which is what was confusing.

I hope that helps.....

I suggest you keep reading Btw, there is lots to learn on this Site.


----------



## lynnmeff4 (Jul 18, 2014)

*Home Resort Advantage*

Thank you so much. That does help explain a lot. Never having been in the point system and trying to understand it, my understanding sure seemed like an impossible way to get desired property if you your points expired before you were able to reserve on your home property in that 11-13 month window. 

So I will ask one more question about the subject of home resort. Is it worth paying the extra MF to get your desired Wyndham home resort? Are there some resorts that are basically unavailable 10 months out?


----------



## lynnmeff4 (Jul 18, 2014)

*Home Resort Advantage*

I tried to edit my last message, but it didn't work, so I will add a new message.

I am going to give a scenario using Ron's explanation, and you can tell me if I am correct. I buy a Wyndham points resale property. The assigned points for 2015 have already been deposited for use Oct 1, 2014-Sept 30, 2015. Then, on Jan 1, 2015 points are deposited for use in the 2016 year, so that on June 4, 2015 I can phone my home resort and try to make reservations there for July 4-10, 2016. Is this scenario correct?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 18, 2014)

MF are set by each resort HOA. There are many variables that go into   establishing.  On resale  ARP  and low MF do  affect price.

There are certain resorts  where peak demand is   summer or ski season or special events  or one wants 3-4 BR  or   diverse ownership where ARP is only safe way to go,''

However, for most part   there is availability at  reservation opening at 10 month mark

Also, at one point Wyndham was trying to force all   dates on calendar year, but appears  in limbo  now.


----------



## traveldaddy (Jul 18, 2014)

*I can help with this one....*



lynnmeff4 said:


> I tried to edit my last message, but it didn't work, so I will add a new message.
> 
> I am going to give a scenario using Ron's explanation, and you can tell me if I am correct. I buy a Wyndham points resale property. The assigned points for 2015 have already been deposited for use Oct 1, 2014-Sept 30, 2015. Then, on Jan 1, 2015 points are deposited for use in the 2016 year, so that on June 4, 2015 I can phone my home resort and try to make reservations there for July 4-10, 2016. Is this scenario correct?



I have just recently acquired Wyndham points, so am a newbie, but slightly ahead of you. 

In the account, I can see all of my 2014, 2015 and 2016 use years points in separate buckets so to speak. They don't so much get 'deposited', but they are all there. I expect when the 2014 use year ends, I will see 2017 showing in the system. So you can see what you have for a long time out....it goes for the longest reservation you can make, plus the next year. 

For your other question, I have to defer to the much more learned folks on here. I am interested in the answer as well. I think if you book right at the 10 month mark (literally - to the minute/hour), you can get what you want expect at very few resorts and times of the year, but I cannot confirm from experience (yet!). 

regards,

Craig


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 18, 2014)

*Wyndham Point Anniversary*



lynnmeff4 said:


> I tried to edit my last message, but it didn't work, so I will add a new message.
> 
> I am going to give a scenario using Ron's explanation, and you can tell me if I am correct. I buy a Wyndham points resale property. The assigned points for 2015 have already been deposited for use Oct 1, 2014-Sept 30, 2015. Then, on Jan 1, 2015 points are deposited for use in the 2016 year, so that on June 4, 2015 I can phone my home resort and try to make reservations there for July 4-10, 2016. Is this scenario correct?



Try not to make it more complicated than it really is. While use year points are good for specific dates, Oct 1 - Sep 30 in your case, you don't have to be IN the use year to book a reservation, only the first night of the reservation needs to be in that window. On 9/1/14, you can book something at your home resort (or at CWA resorts if you have CWA) for 10/1/2015. Because you have an October UY, vice a January UY, this will just happen to come out of your 2016 allotment of points.

And today, even though it is before 10/1/2015, you can use your 10/2015-9/2015 points to book anything inside the 10 or 13 month windows.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 18, 2014)

*Wyndham Point Anniversary*

From the Wyndham Online Learning center:

Show me

For example:
You have a January 1- December 31 Use Year.
Today’s date is August 1, 2013.
You want to make a reservation for a February 14, 2014 check-in date.
Points for this reservation will be deducted from your 2014 point allocation.


Book future trips in future use years by making a reservation at your “home” resort up to 13 months in advance of your travel date and up to 10 months in advance at all other locations. Remember, you don’t have to wait until your Use Year Start Date to plan your vacation.
Points will be taken from the Use Year in which you are traveling, not the Use Year in which you are making your reservation.
Don’t lose your points! Any points remaining at the end of your Use Year will expire.

Be wise

"We often see owners try to book when their points are about to expire to travel in the next Use Year. You use points from the Use Year you are traveling, not the Use Year you are booking."
… from Sarah, Vacation Guide, Margate, Florida



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CO skier (Jul 18, 2014)

lynnmeff4 said:


> I tried to edit my last message, but it didn't work, so I will add a new message.
> 
> I am going to give a scenario using Ron's explanation, and you can tell me if I am correct. I buy a Wyndham points resale property. The assigned points for 2015 have already been deposited for use Oct 1, 2014-Sept 30, 2015. Then, on Jan 1, 2015 points are deposited for use in the 2016 year, so that on June 4, 2015 I can phone my home resort and try to make reservations there for July 4-10, 2016. Is this scenario correct?



Yes, you are starting to understand the concept.  If you had an account, today you could “see” all your points for the 2014 Use Year, 2015 Use Year (for travel from Oct. 1, 2014 to Sept. 30, 2015), and the 2016 Use Year (for travel from Oct. 1, 2015 to Sept. 30, 2016).  Sometime in January 2015 (probably around the middle of the month), you will be able to see the 2017 Use Year points.

If you want to vacation July 4, 2016, you would call Vacation Planning (not the resort) in June 2015 to make the reservation, and the points would be deducted from the Oct. 1, 2015 – Sept. 30, 2016 Use Year.

Here is another critical fact to know.  July 4, 2016 is a Monday.  Most resorts have a check-in day of Fri., Sat., or Sun. during Prime Season.  If you wait until June 4, 2015 to call, you may find no availability, because it was all booked by people calling in on June 1, 2 or 3, 2015 for check-in on Friday July 1, 2016, or Sat. July 2 or Sun. July 3.

Points systems offer great flexibility, but there is a learning curve to reserve the high-demand times, because there is so much competition.


----------



## lynnmeff4 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for such helpful input from everyone. Now I am trying to decide if it is worth the extra annual MF to book 13 months ahead for prime time by buying at my desired resort or if I would be OK with taking whatever I could book there during off season by buying a different Wyndam timeshare. Many things to consider. Wish me luck. Happy vacationing, everyone!!


----------



## CO skier (Jul 18, 2014)

lynnmeff4 said:


> Thanks for such helpful input from everyone. Now I am trying to decide if it is worth the extra annual MF to book 13 months ahead for prime time by buying at my desired resort or if I would be OK with taking whatever I could book there during off season by buying a different Wyndam timeshare. Many things to consider. Wish me luck. Happy vacationing, everyone!!



What resort are you considering for 13-month ARP?  If it is part of Club Wyndham Access, you could buy a CWA contract and have reasonable maintenance fees and 13-month priority at many resorts.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 18, 2014)

lynnmeff4 said:


> Thank you so much. That does help explain a lot. Never having been in the point system and trying to understand it, my understanding sure seemed like an impossible way to get desired property if you your points expired before you were able to reserve on your home property in that 11-13 month window.
> 
> So I will ask one more question about the subject of home resort. Is it worth paying the extra MF to get your desired Wyndham home resort? Are there some resorts that are basically unavailable 10 months out?



There are some resorts that were sold as fixed weeks have so little inventory in the points system that they are always tough to get...The rhode Island properties Villa Rica are a few that come to mind. The  only UDI resort that  I can think of that may be a problem is Glacier Canyon. And others  have certain weeks you will not see at 10 months, (Mardi Gras in New Orleans, Bike week in Daytona, Presidents week at Bentley Brook, Snow bird weeks at Royal Vista.and events like that......but generally there is plenty to choose from at 10 months. 

let us know what you are buying this for, and we can give better advice


----------



## lynnmeff4 (Jul 18, 2014)

There are so few good resorts in the Midwest that it is GC (Glacier Canyon) I am considering, and as it is a waterpark resort, we figured 3-4 days/year with our kids/grandkids would be sufficient. We lucked into an RCI exchange for GC last Sept, but just like the Maui Hyatt week we lucked into in Dec, that does not happen very often. In fact, I have never seen either of them listed again in the many times that I have checked the RCI site.   

The annual MF for GC is $300 more than Grand Desert Las Vegas. We asked the kids, and they said that using the outdoor waterpark portion at GC is no big deal, and going off season works fine for them. So, I am thinking that buying Wyndham (not GC) to use quiet season at GC and then having extra points to go elsewhere will work.

Of course, I am hoping that I am not being too presumptuous in thinking that I can book GC for off season 10 months out.

Which now brings me to two more questions. There is a fee for an RCI exchange, is there a fee for exchange if you are exchanging within the Wyndham system? It sounds like 154,000 points gets an owner two bookings/year. What is the fee for extra bookings? Thanks again. There is so much to learn!


----------



## CO skier (Jul 18, 2014)

lynnmeff4 said:


> The annual MF for GC is $300 more than Grand Desert Las Vegas. We asked the kids, and they said that using the outdoor waterpark portion at GC is no big deal, and going off season works fine for them. So, I am thinking that buying Wyndham (not GC) to use quiet season at GC and then having extra points to go elsewhere will work.
> 
> Of course, I am hoping that I am not being too presumptuous in thinking that I can book GC for off season 10 months out.
> 
> Which now brings me to two more questions. There is a fee for an RCI exchange, is there a fee for exchange if you are exchanging within the Wyndham system? It sounds like 154,000 points gets an owner two bookings/year. What is the fee for extra bookings? Thanks again. There is so much to learn!



You are on the right track looking at lower MF resorts for points to use off season.  Grand Desert, at about $4.74/1000 points is an excellent choice.

A CWA contract has MF of about $5.50/1000 points -- about $115/year more for a 154,000 points contract per year compared to Grand Desert.

CWA includes 13-month priority at Glacier Canyon (at a much lower MF than owning at GC).  Here is a withdrawn EBay auction that lists the CWA resorts.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/210-000-POI...41337159626?pt=Timeshares&hash=item20e859e7ca

Only you can decide if the extra MF/year is worth the ARP privileges at the resorts.

____________________________

The benefit of points systems is there is no additional fee to exchange to resorts within the system.  Buy a Grand Desert, stay at Glacier Canyon, no extra charge.  (If you make many short stay vacations, you need to be careful about Reservation Transaction charges and Housekeeping charges that will add cost, but still cheaper than a RCI exchange.  Sorry, more complications of using a points system.  It is clear, though, that you can figure it out.)

154,000 points will get you one week in a 2 Bedroom unit in Prime Season at Glacier Canyon, or two weeks in value season.

There is plenty of availability for a 2 bedroom in May 2015 (10 months from now) for a 4 night stay at Glacier Canyon that would cost about 60,000 points.

If you want a 3 or 4 bedroom unit at GC, you may need ARP to get it, including in the off season.  If ARP at GC is what you need, CWA may be the way to go and worth the extra cost versus a Grand Desert contract.

It seems you are learning fast.


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 18, 2014)

*Wyndham Point Anniversary*



lynnmeff4 said:


> ...
> 
> Which now brings me to two more questions. There is a fee for an RCI exchange, is there a fee for exchange if you are exchanging within the Wyndham system? It sounds like 154,000 points gets an owner two bookings/year. What is the fee for extra bookings? Thanks again. There is so much to learn!



 It seems you are looking at 2 short 3-4 night stays in a 2 BR?

If so, you should be okay for Housekeeping fees. Another stay, however, might end up costing you $2.25 per HK credit, and it depends on what size unit you have. For stay of 7 or less days, 1 BR require 63 HK credits, 2 BR=77 HK, 3 BR=140 HK.

If you are referring to Reservation Transactions, each additional one over your allotment cost $59 ($30 online). Remember, these are reservation "days" so you can make unlimited reservations on the same calendar day and it costs only one RT. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lynnmeff4 (Jul 20, 2014)

If you kind folk don't mind I have a couple more questions about this Wyndham point timeshare system.

A friend wants to know how Wyndham can sell CWA points to secure use for properties when there are no physical units representing those points.

Are there any drawbacks to purchasing a biennial points timeshare other than using all of the points in one year and having no points for use the next?

Here's the biggest puzzle to me. When I entered Glacier Canyon on eBay, 600 results appeared. Most all of them are partial weeks resale of specific days in August and September for a variety of number of room choices, and the majority are offered by only a few different sellers. What's this about? Isn't this really gouging into the availability of units for points owners who would have liked to have secured at GC, but they were snarfed up and are now being resold for a profit?   

Thanks...Lynn


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 20, 2014)

*Wyndham Point Anniversary*



lynnmeff4 said:


> If you kind folk don't mind I have a couple more questions about this Wyndham point timeshare system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is long, so I indicated which part goes with which question.
***************
I'm not sure what you mean that there are no physical units in CWA. While you, as a CWA owner, would not directly own the deed or "physical unit," the CWA trust does own the deeds, which could be converted fixed weeks or UDI points. Think of it as a club that acts as a middle-man aggregator. 
***************
I'm not the best source for you biennial question, but aside from the availability if the points, you have a slight disadvantage w.r.t. The Program Fee, which is charged annually, I think. While the fee is between $.55-$.57/1000 points, there is an annual minimum charge of $118-137. This means you pay the same minimum whether you have the annual equivalent of 10k points (20k EOY) or ~200k (~400K EOY). Anything above that is at the advertised rate. 

With a biennial (also annual, for that matter), you can pay a $39 fee to "accelerate" a future use year into the current one or "extend" your next use year, and the "pooled credits" would be good for 3 consecutive years. There are 3 cases, and let's assume you have 200k EOY-odd with a JAN use year. You also need to know beforehand that pooling credits wipes out the ARP of those points, so you can only book in the 10-month window.

Case 1: The "easy" case. You want to use 400k for a 2016 (even) booking. BEFORE 12/31/14, pool your 2015 points. You won't be able to see/access your 2017 points until 1/1/15, but at that point you could pool your 2017 points, so you would have 400k in pooled credits all of which would expire around 12/31/17-1/1/18. This will cost $78.

Case 2: you want to use 400k in 2015. This is hard because you can't pool 2017 until 1/1/15. If you are trying to get into A high demand resort, you'll need to book right at 10 months. That means you won't have enough credits to do what you want unless the booking is after 10/1/15. This will cost $39. 

Case 3: variation on Case 2, but now you REALLY planned ahead. You want to save up for Presidents Week 2017 (February). On 12/31/14, you pool your 2015 points, which extends them to 12/31/17. Then, in April 2016 you book your February 2017 ski week. This allows you to use those pooled credits anytime in 2017, but requires much planning. It will cost you $39.

So I guess we found out another drawback to EOY: it makes you work harder. This may be okay if it keeps your annual expenses outlay to an affordable number. Also any of these cases also results in you taking one big vacation in 2015-17, but you won't get any more points until 2019, unless you keep the pool method rolling. Annual ownership of a small account would also have this same issue, but you'd get your points refills quicker, and would provide more long term flexibility IMO.
***************
Finally, I think a lot of those GC eBay listings you see are actually rentals. Be sure to filter "Timeshares for Sale" in the left column to see actual resale listings. 

Happy hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 20, 2014)

A mod should move this thread to the Wyndham forum. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lynnmeff4 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks, Chris. It does make sense that Wyndham HAS to be holding properties to represent those points that are sold as CWA ones.

Yes, I did find a couple of sale timeshares for GC on eBay when I included the word "sales", but I am still wondering about those other 600 specific dates being sold (as you termed them rentals). I realize that if someone has a million points to use, that they may use them as they want, but using points for a coveted property and then selling them to try to make a profit must really impact the properties available, particularly for the point owners who can only exchange for GC 10 months out.

I really like the idea of the flexibility of points and not spending a whole week at one resort, particularly when I am hoping to use it with my children and grandchildren. However, I am not keen on the complexity of the point system. Besides, the idea of buying points to use at a desired property but still taking a chance that I won't be able to secure a unit there, sounds like it is no better than the week I annually bank with RCI for exchange use. I already know that I can't get Door County, WI in the summer or Gulf Coast, FL in Feb-Mar for my exchange. People resell those desirable weeks if they aren't going to use them. They don't put them in the RCI exchange.

Lynn


----------



## ronparise (Jul 20, 2014)

I think Chris addressed your latest questions very well so Ill just summarize the first 2 but I want to expand on the last one

1) There is actual physical (deeded) inventory in CWA, but the club holds the deeds, not us members.

2) Biennial contracts have only one drawback as I see it. The program fee is the same for a 84000 point annual contract as it is for a 168000 eoy (its the minimum) You can use the credit pool to extend your allocation over 2 years. But the drawback if you use the credit pool is you lose ARP

3) The reason availablility is tough at Glacier Canyon is that there are several guys like me with a ton of points that scoop up every available weekend at 13 months with their ARP and at 10 months with other points,  . There are 4 major metropolitan ares near Glacier Canyon where they advertise these reservations for rent . I dont know the actual numbers, but Ive heard estimates that over 60% of Glacier Canyon guests are renters not Wyndham points owners..  BUT....this doesnt hurt your chances of getting a reservation at 13 months. When the reservation window opens at 13 months the mega renter is making reservations the same way you are, ie one at a time.  If you are on the phone at 8 am eastern time exactly 13 months in advance,  I guarantee you you will get your reservation before they get the several that they want


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 20, 2014)

ronparise said:


> <...snipped..>
> 
> 3) The reason availablility is tough at Glacier Canyon is that there are several guys like me with a ton of points that scoop up every available weekend at* 13 months with their ARP* and at 10 months with other points,  . There are 4 major metropolitan ares near Glacier Canyon where they advertise these reservations for rent . I dont know the actual numbers, but Ive heard estimates that over 60% of Glacier Canyon guests are renters not Wyndham points owners..  BUT....this doesnt hurt your chances of getting a reservation at 13 months. When the reservation window opens at 13 months the mega renter is making reservations the same way you are, ie one at a time.  If you are on the phone at 8 am eastern time exactly 13 months in advance,  I guarantee you you will get your reservation before they get the several that they want



Ron is correct in his wording ... if you have DEEDED points at a resort you are an owner. As a owner, you can do use your membership as you desire (including renting the reservation out). BUT, you have as good of a chance to book a reservation as any other owner -- one reservation at a time (and with ARP over the 1-800 number). The term MEGA-renter is not a special owner with special rights or access.


----------



## lynnmeff4 (Jul 20, 2014)

Again, thanks for the input. I will mull over all of your added information so I can make an informed decision.


----------



## lynnmeff4 (Oct 15, 2014)

I ended up purchasing access points through an eBay sale. Points will be awarded on Jan 1, 2015. As I will not be able to reserve prime time at Glacier Canyon in the 10-13 month advance window, but plan to use some of them during quiet time period, I am imagining that there will be unused points. What are some of the options I have for these unused points? Thanks for your help and interest.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 15, 2014)

If not using for Wyndham lodging, depositing with RCI  is  realistically  about it.

Also,, can hang out on  reservations  site   around day 15-20  and  might catch a  cancellation.


----------



## uscav8r (Oct 18, 2014)

lynnmeff4 said:


> I ended up purchasing access points through an eBay sale. Points will be awarded on Jan 1, 2015. As I will not be able to reserve prime time at Glacier Canyon in the 10-13 month advance window, but plan to use some of them during quiet time period, I am imagining that there will be unused points. What are some of the options I have for these unused points? Thanks for your help and interest.




Since you won't need the ARP for the 2015 points, you might as well deposit them to the credit pool sometime in December 2014. It costs $39 but extends the life to 3 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Nov 8, 2014)

bump

This threads info might be helpful to newbies. 

Cynthia T.


----------



## kennethglss (Nov 8, 2014)

with biennial do you have 2 vears to use point on a odd year will i have 20015 and 2016 to use points


----------



## ronparise (Nov 8, 2014)

kennethglss said:


> with biennial do you have 2 vears to use point on a odd year will i have 20015 and 2016 to use points



No.  your points will expire in 2015

However if you deposit your 2015 points into the points credit pool they will be good for 3 years. Just remember you you have to make your deposit before your use year begins. Also, once deposited the points wont work for ARP


----------



## kennethglss (Nov 8, 2014)

thanks for the info


----------



## jaygould (Nov 9, 2014)

Another strategy you can try is one I have used successfully to get prime March reservations in Florida. I have looked on the Wyndham reservation site 16-20 days before the start date I am interested in and have often been amazed at the jewels that pop up that were not there the day before and are usually not there the day after. I suspect these are reservations that were made 13 months before that are being let go in time to get the points back by people whose plans have changed at the last minute or mega-renters who were not able to get all their ARP reservations rented. I even got a last-minute reservation at La Belle Maison this way – probably something Ron couldn't get rented. 
You might try checking Glacier Canyon reservations every day starting next June. You might be surprised at what you can pick up with a start date two or three weeks later.


----------



## jaygould (Nov 9, 2014)

I forgot to mention that another advantage of the last-minute booking is that if you are trying to book during a year not covered by your EOY contract (or you have used all your points for that year and want to preserve your ARP privileges on your next group of points two years down the road), you can “rent” extra points at $8 per thousand up to the amount you own while you are on the reservation website booking the reservation.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 9, 2014)

jimfisk said:


> Another strategy you can try is one I have used successfully to get prime March reservations in Florida. I have looked on the Wyndham reservation site 16-20 days before the start date I am interested in and have often been amazed at the jewels that pop up that were not there the day before and are usually not there the day after. I suspect these are reservations that were made 13 months before that are being let go in time to get the points back by people whose plans have changed at the last minute or mega-renters who were not able to get all their ARP reservations rented. I even got a last-minute reservation at La Belle Maison this way – probably something Ron couldn't get rented.
> You might try checking Glacier Canyon reservations every day starting next June. You might be surprised at what you can pick up with a start date two or three weeks later.



no not me...I rent everything I reserve, but to your point I do the same thing 15-20 days before a desirable check in date.


----------

